# 20v dewalt impact bit stuck



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sometimes tapping the tip in while pulling up on the collar will release the balls:blink:


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

This happens with my dewalt impact and nut drivers sometimes. I tap the tip inwards and comes out no problem


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Using good bits that are made for impacts helps. Most bits, even some impact bits, are just not made for the 1500 in/lbs or so of torque most of these impacts are putting out.

You can easily mess up the nose of an impact with a stuck bit. If you have a service center around I recommend getting them to help you out.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Using quality bits that are machined to proper tolerances helps.
I've had cheap, loose-fitting bits get stuck in my impact - vise grips to the rescue!


----------



## Lambethhome (Oct 17, 2012)

My Makita impact had been stuck a couple times after screwing down a big deck. There's a snap ring to release so the slide collet comes off


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Happens on my 18v Dewalt and the PM article I read about impacts, the tip getting stuck seemed like a common problem in a lot of the guns.


----------

